
The Joy of Lockdown Laziness - mpweiher
https://unherd.com/2020/04/how-lockdown-helped-us-rediscover-laziness/
======
jyfzbj
I think this crisis period may end up being a defining moment for mankind -
the last truly shared experience that changes our relationship to work.

